# Honda Eu3000is Height Question



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Could someone who has this generator, and the optional wheel kit, tell me the exact height of it? Also, how do you secure it if you keep it inside your trailer when traveling? Thanks!


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

That's at the top of the gas cap.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

bassplunker said:


> That's at the top of the gas cap.
> [snapback]38572[/snapback]​


According to the owners manuel:
Stand Type
21.9"

Wheel Type
22.4"

Mike


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

MGWorley said:


> bassplunker said:
> 
> 
> > That's at the top of the gas cap.
> ...


P.S.

I just got mine and have not taken it out yet. I plan on keeping it secured in my truck just behind the cab. It's to large to fit into my basement.
Mike


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks Mike! I never thought of looking in the owner's manual







I used to just roll it on a small dolly and lift it into my truck bed but the 3000 is too high to fit under the 'Advance' hard bed cover I have. It won't shut all the way so I thought I'd get the wheel kit roll it under the bunkbeds while traveling. I wanted to know how tall the wheel kit was because I keep it under a desk in my garage when I'm not traveling and it barely fits under there now (it needs to be just under 25" with the wheel kit).


----------

